# Wie groß wird ein Kaulbarsch?Sind sie essbar?



## Lechfischer (31. März 2005)

Weiß hier jemand,wie groß Kaulbarsche werden?Kann man die essen?


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 828 (31. März 2005)

*AW: Wie groß wird ein Kaulbarsch?Sind sie essbar?*

Sicher kann man die auch Essen. |rolleyes  #6


----------



## SchwalmAngler (31. März 2005)

*AW: Wie groß wird ein Kaulbarsch?Sind sie essbar?*

Die Kaulis werden wohl bis zu 15 cm groß, zumindest ist das so die allgemeine Größenangabe.

Schmecken tun die Prima. Wir haben hier an einer Schwalmstrecke eine wahre Kaulbarschplage, da nehme ich eigentlich jeden den ich fange mit und mache immer Fischfrikadellen daraus. Das gibt i.d.R. die besten Fischfrikadellen überhaupt.


----------



## ThomasRö (31. März 2005)

*AW: Wie groß wird ein Kaulbarsch?Sind sie essbar?*

Fischfrikadellen aus den Biestern? Klingt interessant!
@SchwalmAngler: Viel Spaß in Spanien!


			
				SchwalmAngler schrieb:
			
		

>


----------



## Karpfenchamp (31. März 2005)

*AW: Wie groß wird ein Kaulbarsch?Sind sie essbar?*

Der größte kaulbarsch den ich je gefangen habe war 17cm. Bei uns gibts auch ne Plage von denen


----------



## Lechfischer (31. März 2005)

*AW: Wie groß wird ein Kaulbarsch?Sind sie essbar?*

Is ja super,ich hatte beim Quappenangeln neulich einen Beifangs Kaulbarsch von 21cm,ich hätt ihn ja zurückgesetzt,aber der hatte Trommelsucht.Jetzt liegt er in der Tiefkühltruhe.


----------



## Der_Fischer1982 (2. April 2005)

*AW: Wie groß wird ein Kaulbarsch?Sind sie essbar?*

Ich habe vor einigen Jahren im Hafen von Lauterbach auf Rügen einen Kaulbarsch von 24cm gefangen.
Von größeren habe ich aber auch noch nie gehört.
Essen kann man die, soll wohl ganz leckere Suppenrezepte mit Kaulbarsch geben.

Gruß
Martin


----------



## Fischdödl (2. April 2005)

*AW: Wie groß wird ein Kaulbarsch?Sind sie essbar?*

Da habe ich ja wieder was dazugelernt#6Ich dachte immer die schmecken so wie sie aussehen|supergri

Gruß Dödl#h


----------



## Mr.Teeq (2. April 2005)

*AW: Wie groß wird ein Kaulbarsch?Sind sie essbar?*

@ lechfischer:

was issen trommelsucht? nie gehört  |kopfkrat  |kopfkrat  |kopfkrat 

oder musste der die ganze zeit aufem schlagzeug spielen? (kleiner scherz)  |supergri 

mfg


----------



## Adrian* (2. April 2005)

*AW: Wie groß wird ein Kaulbarsch?Sind sie essbar?*

@SchwalmAngler 

wir haben schön größere gesehn/gefangen, aber der durchschnitt ist schon 10-15cm....


----------



## Lechfischer (2. April 2005)

*AW: Wie groß wird ein Kaulbarsch?Sind sie essbar?*

Wenn man Fische zu schnell aus der Tiefe hochholt,kommt der Magen aus dem Maul raus und der Fisch erstickt.


----------



## Adrian* (2. April 2005)

*AW: Wie groß wird ein Kaulbarsch?Sind sie essbar?*

@Lechfischer 

das was du meinst wir die schwimmblase sein.....


----------



## Lechfischer (2. April 2005)

*AW: Wie groß wird ein Kaulbarsch?Sind sie essbar?*

Ne,die Schwimmblase dehnt sich aus und drückt den Magen dadurch aus dem aul raus.Hat man bei Quappen und auch bei Renken öfters.


----------

